

Falling in Love for the First Time - aorshan
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2012/02/falling-in-love-for-the-first-time/

======
mitchie_luna
Nice story! I can sense the strong optimism of the writer. I agree that
everything happening is good. Even bad things happened, it is still good
because it has a connection to a future occurrence to happen which is good. We
may not understand it today, but in the future, we will realize that if the
bad thing didn't happened, our good opportunity or luck will not come to us.

